
Which is your (daily) favourite RSS feed? - void_nill
In the last few months I started reading RSS feeds again. Unfortunately I only have three in my reader. My focus is on programming, electrical engineering, science and computer science.  Hereby I ask you what your favorite RSS feeds are, whose authors post daily. Please do not use feeds from popular magazines like Techcrunch or Gizmodo etc.
======
new_guy
I grab them from Reddit, there's subs for everything and it's all human
curated so (generally) high quality.

